# Minecraft server



## maxum (Jul 6, 2012)

Ever heard of minecraft? The computer game with over 6 000 000 registered users?
Well, I found a server for it several months ago. I even donated for it.
There is the IP: mc.prxcraft.com


----------



## HarryE (Jul 8, 2012)

I've heard. I run one on FreeBSD, if this was the point of your question.


----------



## ManaHime (Jul 8, 2012)

It's been more than a year since I started running my own server on FreeBSD. Was way easier to do than running the client.
(Nothing to change to get the Server run on OpenJDK)


----------



## maxum (Jul 9, 2012)

Read correctly: It is not my server


----------



## mwatkins (Jul 9, 2012)

The Minecraft server from Minecraft themselves runs on FreeBSD too, and on any platform with sufficient RAM that provides Java.


----------



## alie (Jul 10, 2012)

How do you run Minecraft server on FreeBSD? any howto?

I couldn't run it last year due to Java issue.


----------



## maxum (Jul 11, 2012)

alie said:
			
		

> How do you run Minecraft server on FreeBSD? any howto?
> 
> I couldn't run it last year due to Java issue.



You need to instal java 
I could not answer you correctly because you are definitely in the wrong section to ask for an answer to your problems.


----------



## ManaHime (Jul 17, 2012)

alie said:
			
		

> How do you run Minecraft server on FreeBSD? any howto?
> 
> I couldn't run it last year due to Java issue.





Just install openjdk6 from ports or package, download the server from http://minecraft.net than:

`$ java -jar minecraft_server.jar`

You could also copy the command line from the minecraft official download page..

Should work flawlessly


----------



## alie (Jul 17, 2012)

Btw anyone playing this game? if yes, lets play together to build great Minecraft world!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got games/minetest, the opensource clone, installed through ports but haven't been able to get started on it. The trees don't break up when I hit them. 

I'm standing on top of a hill in the middle of the night flailing away at a tree waiting for a monster to eat me.


----------

